# صور القذافي الخااصه ..... متع ناظريك



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مجموعة من الصور لمعمر القذافي وعائلته وبعض الصور له مع زعماء العرب. الصور من الألبومات التي عثر عليها ثوار ليبيا في قصور القذافي وأبناءه.


القذافي وأبناءه.​


----------



## نايف البلوي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور القذافي الخااصه ..... متع ناظريك*

بأنتهاء حكم القذافي فقدت الشعوب مفأجأته وطرائفه وغرائبه التي تصاحب عادة حضوره للقمم العربية 

القذافي ظاهرة عجيبة نال الاعجاب والكره في أن واحد 

يالله ..هذا حال الدنيا يوما لك ...ويوما عليك


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور القذافي الخااصه ..... متع ناظريك*



نايف البلوي قال:


> بأنتهاء حكم القذافي فقدت الشعوب مفأجأته وطرائفه وغرائبه التي تصاحب عادة حضوره للقمم العربية
> 
> القذافي ظاهرة عجيبة نال الاعجاب والكره في أن واحد
> 
> يالله ..هذا حال الدنيا يوما لك ...ويوما عليك


 
القذافي بكبره
اعجوووبه من عجااائب الدنيا ال 8 
الله يقلعه قلعا ابديا من غير رجعه


----------



## نايف البلوي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور القذافي الخااصه ..... متع ناظريك*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> القذافي بكبره
> اعجوووبه من عجااائب الدنيا ال 8
> الله يقلعه قلعا ابديا من غير رجعه


 _________________

ما اتوليش كذا يا دانه 

الرجال الان بحفره وما يقدر يطلع !!

بس عجائب الدنيا متى صارت 8 ؟؟؟


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور القذافي الخااصه ..... متع ناظريك*



نايف البلوي قال:


> _________________
> 
> ما اتوليش كذا يا دانه
> 
> ...


 
صلرت 8 يووم دخل القذافي مع العجاائب
هي بالاساس 7 
والقذافي بكبره ال 8


----------



## نايف البلوي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور القذافي الخااصه ..... متع ناظريك*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> صلرت 8 يووم دخل القذافي مع العجاائب
> هي بالاساس 7
> والقذافي بكبره ال 8


 
____________________________

خلاص ثمان ...ثمان 

ولو اني حاس ان القادة العرب ..بيفقدوه!!


----------

